# GPU-Z 2.40.2 vs. Windows 11



## StefanM (Jun 15, 2021)

Current version cannot identify Windows 11 ...


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 15, 2021)

Will be interesting to see what Microsoft did this time to hide the version number


----------



## Fouquin (Jun 15, 2021)

That's okay, Windows can't identify Windows 11. So much of it is still Win10.


----------



## Hardware Geek (Jun 15, 2021)

I don't want the start menu in the middle. I did read they currently have a setting to make it left oriented which is fine until they remove that option.


----------



## StefanM (Jun 16, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> Will be interesting to see what Microsoft did this time to hide the version number



IDK how you usually search, i found 3 methods:


```
reg query "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion" /f ProductName >C:\version.txt
systeminfo | findstr /B /C:"OS Name" >>C:\version.txt
wmic os get name  >>C:\version.txt
```

The registry key still reads Windows 10 
WMIC outputs "16 bit text" (is there an official name for that?)



> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion
> ProductName    REG_SZ    Windows 10 Home
> 
> End of search: 1 match(es) found.
> ...


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 16, 2021)

Sigh .. 

GetVersionEx() returns 6.2
RtlGetVersion() returns 10.0

WONTFIX until they make up their minds how version checking is supposed to work this time


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 16, 2021)

Fouquin said:


> That's okay, Windows can't identify Windows 11. So much of it is still Win10.


My first thoughts were how much did Microsoft reuse for this early leaked Windows 11 version.

Because if 99% of it is still Windows 10 with tweaks and a new number well I can understand GPU-Z will show Windows 10 and also understand why @W1zzard won't make any changes to his awesome tool


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 16, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> My first thoughts were how much did Microsoft reuse for this early leaked Windows 11 version.


Based on what I've seen so far it's exactly the same as Windows 10, just with some UI changes


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 21, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> Sigh ..
> 
> GetVersionEx() returns 6.2
> RtlGetVersion() returns 10.0
> ...


Couldn't you just assume if it's wddm 3.0 driver, it is most likely windows 11?



W1zzard said:


> Based on what I've seen so far it's exactly the same as Windows 10, just with some UI changes


I agree other than the DirectX changes.  I find AutoHDR handy but no denying it couldve been backported...


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 21, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Couldn't you just assume if it's wddm 3.0 driver, it is most likely windows 11?
> 
> 
> I agree other than the DirectX changes.  I find AutoHDR handy but no denying it couldve been backported...



DirectStorage is already being backported to Win 10...  made me lol irl when I read that the other day.  Oh M$, so funny.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 21, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> DirectStorage is already being backported to Win 10...


Source?

EDIT: nvm, google it you dummy lol.

It appears it will be a somewhat watered down version without the new storage stack but yes, Lynx is right.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 21, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Couldn't you just assume if it's wddm 3.0 driver, it is most likely windows 11?


In time there will be a way to properly detect Windows 11, I'm sure Microsoft is still figuring out the most complicated way to make life more difficult for developers


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 21, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> I'm sure Microsoft is still figuring out the most complicated way to make life more difficult for developers


Don't worry, they have a guy for that I'm sure.


----------

